# Can’t stream that Christmas movie you “bought” on Amazon? Blame Disney



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Ars Technica:

*Can't stream that Christmas movie you "bought" on Amazon? Blame Disney*


> Last Saturday evening, Bill Jackson, a Wisconsin father, sat down to watch a nice Disney film with his two kids, aged two and eight. As they were settling in for a cozy night of "Prep & Landing 2: Naughty vs. Nice," the elder son discovered that the film that the family had paid $3 for was no longer available.
> 
> According to Jackson, the customer service representative was nice and apologetic, but the employee explained that Disney had "pulled" the film temporarily as it wanted to make it "exclusive to their own channels." As compensation, the rep gave Jackson $25 in Amazon credit.


FULL ARTICLE HERE

And, thus, folks, is why I believe in actual physical media verses digital streaming distribution.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

And it looks like it was a mistake on Amazon's part, http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2013/dec/16/amazon-disney-christmas-tv-special-prep-and-landing .

Yes you can't purchase the Disney content in question anymore, but if you did purchase it in the past you can still get it.


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Mark Holtz said:


> And, thus, folks, is why I believe in actual physical media verses digital streaming distribution.


Totally agree!!!!

Someone buys something,NO ONE SHOULD BE ABLE TO TAKE IT FROM THEM!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Yep... this is why many of us do NOT like anyone suggesting a movement towards digital delivery only... If you ever read the fine print, you'll see that you basically are "leasing" content... you don't own this stuff that you buy online like that... and they can pull the content at any time and you have no recourse.

At least if you have a DVD or a Blu-ray and can find a player for it, you can still play it... long after the studio stops making such discs.


----------

